# Hognose Genetics



## HoggieNut (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi All

I'm in the process of trying to figure out hoggie (mainly western) genetics in more depth. I'm intruiged to see if anyone else knows a lot about them. I have albino's & het albino's, and understand the genetics of all of that, but what about snows? Also pastel pinks? 

It's so hard to find decent info on this subject :banghead:

I thought a snow would be from Albino x axanthic - not sure if I'm right though.. and I though that pastel pink was a recessive gene like albino - again not sure though..


----------

